# Please critique this possible purchase!



## searching for mr perfect (Aug 20, 2012)

I am looking at this slow 3 year OTTB. would really like to be able to hunt, event, and do hunter jumper shows in the future--I am HORRIBLE at confirmation so can someone please help and tell me what you think? I realize it's not the best picture but it's what I have Thanks!


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

He has really long pasterns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## searching for mr perfect (Aug 20, 2012)

I wasn't sure because the white is throwing me off.....once he is shod a little better will that make them better or worse? And forgive my ignorance, but what are the problems with long pasterns?


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

being shod won't make his pasterns any shorter, and if you are wanting to jump him, I would think long pasterns are weaker than shorter pasterns, but I'm no expert. I also see a long back and sickle hocks


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd pass based on those long pasterns alone. He won't hold up for over fences work.


----------



## searching for mr perfect (Aug 20, 2012)

I know I can't make his pasterns shorter, but he is still at the track and shod long in the toe with no heels....I was wondering if a more traditional shoeing would make the long pasterns more or less of a concern? I am also wondering about the sickle-hocks--what effect will that have on him long-term? I need all the advice I can get!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Cutting his toes shorter isn't going to make his pasterns less long. They are what they are, and I'd be very reluctant to purchase this animal for over fences.

Sickle hocks are a conformational fault, but since he's a gelding there's not a lot to worry about with him passing them on. They won't really cause him any issues, but I'm not sure how Tim can see he's sickle hocked from a side profile view.

If you were planning to ride him primarily on the flat, he should hold up longer. However, nothing you can do will make his pasterns shorter.

He's a cute little guy, but there are conformationally better horses out there.


----------



## searching for mr perfect (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice---I think I'll keep looking. It's a shame because he is really a "fun" type guy in person

Some days I wish I was better at Dressage.....but I am awful! LOL!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

DOn;t know where you are, but we, here in NY, Md and many other areas, are fast approaching the end of the racing season. The trainers will soon be "thinning" down and only taking those south they really want. Keep an eye on the CANTER listings and trainer listings at some of the tracks.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

That is sickle hocked. Your horse doesn't have it to this degree, but it shows what it is


----------



## searching for mr perfect (Aug 20, 2012)

Tim i see that he's standing a little toed out in back but his hind feet arent even with his front--I was thinking it was the way he was standing and may not be so bad in real life. And according to your pic, he looks almost camped out to boot!

Franksnbeans...... shhhh.....don't tell....but I "stole" this pic from the Canter website

Then I googled "long pasterns" and found this paper that says they're not that bad.....I tell ya, they dont make it easy to learn! I do appreciate everyone's help though---Is there anything else glaring, so even if I don't buy him, I can learn? Plus he's only 3....what other changes could be possible?

http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/aaep/2000/39.pdf


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

searching for mr perfect said:


> Tim i see that he's standing a little toed out in back but his hind feet arent even with his front--I was thinking it was the way he was standing and may not be so bad in real life. And according to your pic, he looks almost camped out to boot!
> 
> Franksnbeans...... shhhh.....don't tell....but I "stole" this pic from the Canter website
> 
> ...


Hahaha I thought so! lol 

Take a look at some others.....and compare. There is a lovely grey at Fingerlakes-as well as Freudalicious-he is really cute! I cannot copy the link somehow.....grrrr........google fingerlakes trainer listings


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I found that very informative thanks for sharing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

searching for mr perfect said:


> I wasn't sure because the white is throwing me off.....once he is shod a little better will that make them better or worse? And forgive my ignorance, but what are the problems with long pasterns?


For some reason I was once told that long Pasterns make for a prettier mover and better jumper...? I honestly have no clue. But the horse is very cute ! I wouldn't let just the conformation stop you from buying the horse. Mine is a conformation nightmare but he's been more sound than most of the horses that are built great. Never had a problem (knock on wood)  good luck with the purchase!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Above the fetlocks he's a nice-looking horse, but when I got to the pasterns I thought, "Pass". The length of them is going to make for a lot of strain on the legs when jumping. The one thing he has going for him are the angles--they're not too bad; neither upright or underslung.


----------

